# Freezer fan not running



## Soxfann4381 (Nov 2, 2009)

Freezer fan doesn't run. I checked and I do have power in wires. But would a bad thermostat keep the fan from running


----------



## Nestor_Kelebay (Nov 4, 2009)

Soxfann:

     No, it shouldn't.

     Normally a frost free fridge is wired as follows:

1. The defrost timer diverts power from the cooling system to the defrost system for about 10 to 20 minutes every day or two.

2. The cooling system consists of the thermostat in series with both the freezer fan and compressor in parallel.  So, when the defrost timer is NOT in defrost mode, it sends power to the thermostat, and when the thermostat calls for cooling, it sends power to both the freezer fan and compressor simultaneously.  Now, normally the freezer fan and compressor will both go on together and will both go off together.

3. The defrost system consists of the defrost heater wired in series with the defrost thermostat.  When the temperature in the area of the evaporator gets too warm, the defrost thermostat opens the circuit, thereby shutting off the defrost heater and protecting the styrofoam parts in that area of the fridge from possibly melting.

     So, in your case, the defrost timer is in operating mode and it's sending power to the thermostat.  The thermostat is sending power to both the freezer fan and the compressor motor.  But, only the compressor motor is running.  The freezer fan isn't.

I'd say that the problem is simply that you need a new "evaporator fan" or there's something in the vicinity of the freezer fan blades that's preventing them from turning.

You're sure that the freezer fan is OFF when the compressor is running?  They should both go on and go off together.  If the fan isn't coming on, but it is getting power, then the problem is with the fan.


----------



## Soxfann4381 (Nov 6, 2009)

Thanks Nestor
I replaced fan, still nothing. From info I can dig up looks like motherboard, yuck/ouch. Time for new fridge!!


----------



## Nestor_Kelebay (Nov 6, 2009)

I remember the good old days when you didn't have to test a printed circuit board to figure out what was wrong with a refrigerator.


----------



## travelover (Nov 7, 2009)

Nestor_Kelebay said:


> I remember the good old days when you didn't have to test a printed circuit board to figure out what was wrong with a refrigerator.



My $900 front loader washing machine just started acting up. It does a self diagnosis routine and guess what? It needs a new circuit board, even though I was careful to put it on a good quality surge suppressor. The board is quoted as costing $100 if I buy it on line and install it myself. I'm sure that Whirlpool pays no more than $5 for this part, though I've heard horror stories of even more outrageously priced circuit boards. Of course, it is a gotcha 'cause no one is going to get out their soldering gun and make a new one, like I did with my 1970's electronic air cleaner.


----------



## Nestor_Kelebay (Nov 7, 2009)

What I can't understand is that if the circuit boards in my computer last for years and years and years, and the circuit boards in both my colour TV and remote control last for years and years and years, and the circuit boards in my cordless phone lasts for years and years and yeare, why do I keep hearing of problems with the circuit boards in major appliances?


----------

